
Deep Learning Machine Teaches Itself International Master Level Chess in 72 HRs - ctoth
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/541276/deep-learning-machine-teaches-itself-chess-in-72-hours-plays-at-international-master/
======
cs702
Interestingly, the neural net used is not really that deep: it has only two
hidden layers (see figure 3 in the paper[1]). The innovations are really in
how the researcher is representing inputs using different "modalities" (see
section 4.1 "Feature Representation"), generating a training corpus (section
4.3), and training the neural net (sections 4.4 and 4.5).

[1]
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1509.01549v2.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1509.01549v2.pdf)

